# Load and lead



## bikerben (Nov 8, 2003)

This is my first time goose hunting and well, im having little luck. Today i went out hunting and shot 6 geese whilst shooting almost 4 boxes of shells. Im a pretty good shot when it comes to sporting clays, and usually score in the high 40s out of 50 shots.
I guess my main question is should i use 3'' BBB shells, or use the new 1500 fps BB 3 inchers and lead less? I'm not sure how much lead to give these guys becuase they are about 30-40 feet up there and only just taking flight from the lease besides my own. So could yall help me out with that? it would be awesome!
thnx


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I used BBB for decoy shooting But was always partial to T shot (even F shot for pass shooting or long shots -

There are so many varibles to this (wind - distance -angle - approach or going away etc.) But I think most must over lead them - In fact I bet most shots you could belly up on em or go for the head or just in front - You hit em with T's or F's & they usually come down - try a BBB's 1st shot second T's - F's 3rd ???

But I have had days (In 30 to 40 mph winds) where I only shot a handful & shot 3 or 4 boxes - (But I just like to get my gun off :wink: ) But get them coming into a strong wind & belly up on em - Better yet come over a hill on em & get a sawed off shotgun 18in. & no choke) just Blast em :wink: (take the 1st shot as all their heads come up)


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Might be over-choked a little....what are you shooting?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You're shooting geese at 10 to 12 yards???????

I assume you mean 30 to 40 yards not feet.

In my experiences I will always take speed.Go with the BB and 1500 fps.

You say you are pretty good at clays...but are you shooting those clays coming at you??That's where most of you waterfowl shots are.If they are coming overhead use the BLOT-FIRE method...pull up through the bird and when it is blotted out by the barrel...pull the trigger and keep the barrel moving.


----------



## bikerben (Nov 8, 2003)

NO 30-40 feet! the geese are just taking flight from the lease next to mine and the heads are clearly visible. I was shooting a 12 gauge 3'' BB shot. I was leading them about a foot but im not sure if thats correct cause i seem to have took down the geese that i had not really had time to establish a correct lead and it was extemely varied. since the geese are feeding at the next property I am not decoying and just taking overhead shots cus they come directly overhead around 8 in the morning in 1 huge flock. but my boss who took me hunting was telling me to wait till they were directly overhead and not really in a position im used to shooting. Next time i got out im not going to wait so long and i have had suggestions to go ahead with the 1500 fps shells and not lead so much? is this good advice? basically im looking for some help. I am in houston and the temperature is in the 60's and the wind never really gets too high so if this helps just say so. thank you for your time! -ben-


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

If you are shooting a tight choke you could be whiffing at that distance. Happened to me earlier in the season when I had a modified choke in and birds were 20 yards passing over our spread. My first shots were off a majority of the time......once I settled down and closed my lead it was all good. The next day I changed to an IC choke and slayed em of the first shot.

Just a suggestion....check your choke....or aim right at em.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I noticed that with my custom choke tub any birds that are inside of you 40 yards you just cover the birds with the barrel like what Ken said. Snow geese are little bastards so shooting and killing out to 60 yards is no problem if you know what you are doing.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow that's really close.You should be using open or IC choke.If you hit them in the breast at 10 yds. there would be nothing left.


----------

